# Pontiac Engine Specialist near Baltimore



## Road Rat (Feb 2, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a machine shop near Balto? I' ve managed to break my #4 piston and bend a valve. Might need a complete rebuild.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Out of curiosity, did the valve kiss the piston? And the cause of the damage was from......?


----------



## Road Rat (Feb 2, 2016)

I haven't been to the shop to look, but I'm told that the plugs was actually bent, and a hole in the piston. Speculating on the valve. Had a couple of backfires due to a timing issue and thinking that's the culprit. Ran rough fior about 20 min then was running on 7 and stalling at every stop til I got home. Will know tomorrow when they pull the head


----------

